# Wie bewege ich eine eingefügte Grafik (img) ?



## Vanessa (18. Apr 2005)

Ich habe da ein Problem! 
Es geht darum das ich ich ein renngame gemacht habe. 

Ich möchte mein jpg auf der xachse einfach z.B. von x koordinate 6 nach x koordinate 60 bewegen! 

Ich hab zur zeit eine do while schleife drin und es funktioniert auch! 
Aber der geht von 6 auf 60 !sofort! 
Also keine flüssige bewegung! 

Ich poste hier mal den teil des Quelltextes und ich wäre echt dankbar wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!  


```
class abutton implements ActionListener 
   { 
    
      public void fahren() 
      { 
         while (pos!=200) { 
            pos=pos+1; 
            graph.repaint(); 
             
         } 
      }
```


Ich habs auch schon hiermit versucht, aber dann wartet der erst ne weile anstatt es flüssig durchlaufen zu lassen.
Hm 



```
class abutton implements ActionListener 
   { 

public void fahren() 
      { 
         while (pos!=200) { 
            pos=pos+1; 
            graph.repaint(); 

            try 
            { 
                Thread.sleep(10); //10 Millisekunden warten 
            } 
            catch (Exception ex) {} 
            
         } 
      }
```


----------



## thomas.g (18. Apr 2005)

du musst einen Thread erzeugen, alleine so mit einer Schleife geht das nicht!  :meld: 

zb:


```
class moveImg extends Thread
{
public void run()
{
  
 ....... das was er machen soll .......

   try
   {
    moveImg.sleep(100);
    }
catch(Exception e)
{
}

}
}
```

mit dieser Funktion kannst du auch mehrer Sachen gleichzeitig ausführen!  :wink: 


Aufrufen tust du das ganze mit start();

also schreibst du:


```
moveImg mi = new moveImg();

.........

mi.start();
```

----> dann startet er den Prozess


----------



## Guest (29. Apr 2005)

statt moveImg().sleep würd ich this.sleep machen, weils sonst static sein müsste (is es static?  ???:L )

wie auch immer... auf jeden fall solltest du auch double buffering verwenden, egal ob du mit AWT oder SWING arbeitest, in AWT musst dus allerdings selber machen.

sobald du viele grafiken brauchst und diese bewegst wird es nämlich ohne db ruckeln


----------

